# Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried



## McMurphy (15. März 2009)

Hallo

Mein Name ist Raimund, bin ,,noch,, 49 Jahre alt und wohne in Stockstadt am Rhein. Beruflich bin ich im Anlagenbau als Mechaniker tätig und dadurch öfter unterwegs.
Dieses Jahr haben meine Lebensgefährtin und ich vor endlich unseren Garten zu verschönern. Maße ca. 15x12 Meter.
Natürlich muss da ein schöner kleiner Teich mit Bachlauf rein, dachten wir uns.  Zur Verfügung hätten wir ein Stück von etwa 4x4 Meter. Der Rest soll eine schöne bunte Blumenwiese mit Sitzgelegenheiten werden.
Ich hoffe das Ihr uns ein bissel bei Problemen helfen könnt, da wir beide nicht umbedingt einen ,,grünen Daumen,, haben.

Na, das solls mal gewesen sein.

Gruß
Heidi und Raimund


----------



## Christine (15. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Heidi und Raimund,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns - hier seid Ihr auf jeden Fall richtig!

Und gut, dass Ihr Euch erst einmal schlau machen wollt. Ihr solltet Euch auf jeden Fall unser *Basiswissen* zu Gemüte führen, durchforstet das Forum, Ihr werdet Ideen noch und nöcher finden. 

Dann malt Euch einen schönen Plan und stellt ihn hier ein, dann sehen wir weiter!

Also erst einmal viel Spaß bei und mit uns.


----------



## McMurphy (15. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Christine

Dankeschön für Dein Willkommen. 
Ja, ich/wir müssen uns erstmal mit der ganzen Matherie vertraut machen, da gibts ja recht viel zu beachten.
Ich kann die Tage mal ein oder mehrere Bilder von unserem ,,Garten,, machen und Euch zeigen. Der sieht wüst aus. 
Wenns jetzt wärmer wird, bekommen wir so ne Gartenfräse geliehen, da zacker ich erstmal alles um.:shock

Gruß 
Raimund


----------



## MONTADORE (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Raimund.
Auch ich hatte das Platzproblem und habe mir einen Hochteich ca. 3x4 Meter gebaut.
Der Teich ist 1,75 m tief und hat ein Fassungsvermögen von ca. 15000 liter.
Du kannst ja mal meine Bilder auf der 5. Seite unter ( Hochteich ) anschauen.
Mein Username ist MONTADORE .
Wenn Du irgendwelche Fragen hast stehe ich Dir gerne zur Verfügung.
Gruß
MONTADORE


----------



## axel (16. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Raimond 

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen :Willkommen2
Hier ist mal der Link zu den Fotos von MONTADOR s Teichfotos

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19155

Lg
axel


----------



## McMurphy (17. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Montadore und Axel

Dankeschön für das Willkommen.
Der Hochteich sieht ja klasse aus. Da hast Du Dir ganz schön Arbeit gemacht.
Wir sind noch am überlegen wie wir das alles machen.
Eine kleine Teichschale haben wir schon, aber die ist mir zu klein. Da gehen grad mal 150ltr. rein. Ein bissel größer möchten wir den Teich schon haben.
Ich hab jetzt bis nach Ostern frei, da kann ich schonmal mit dem Umzackern anfangen.

Gruß
Heidi und Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Soderle

Von der mickrigen Teichwanne sind wir abgekommen.
Nach vielem messen und überlegen werden wir einen Pflanzenteich von etwa 5 x 4,5 Meter und etwa 1 Meter tiefe bauen. Der größte Teil wird eine Flachwasserzone werden. 
Ein Bachlauf muss natürlich auch sein.
Genügend Folie und Flies sind bestellt und heute hab ich noch ein neues Stück Folie für den Bach bekommen.
Jetzt warten wir nur noch auf besseres Wetter, dann gehts endlich los.

Gruß
Heidi und Raimund


Hier soll er hin.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Servus Heidi & Raimund

:willkommen auch von mir 

Wie weit gedenkt Ihr den Teich von dem Obstbaum  weg zu bauen.
Habe bedenken wegen der Wurzeln. 


das buddeln wird ein Qual
die Folie könnte beschädigt werden durch das neu austreiben der gekappten Wurzeln

Wo soll den der Bachlauf beginnen.

Kannst einmal den Teich+Bachlauf mit einem Gartenschlauch legen und fotografieren, damit wir uns das vorstellen können


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Helmut

Wegen dem Baum mache ich mir auch ein bissel Gedanken.
Wir werden etwa 1 Meter vom Baum weg bleiben und in diesem Bereich nur Flachwasser haben. Der tiefere Bereich ist vorne an dem Weg und dem Gartenbrunnen.
Der Bach soll, nachdem ich an der Mauer den Aushub verteilt habe, im Mauerbereich beginnen und etwas schlängelnd im Teich enden.
Wie und wo genau weiß ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht.
Aber ich leg morgen mal nen Schlauch aus, wie Du gesagt hast.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Helmut

Hab mal grob was gekritzelt. Nicht schümpfen, ich bin eine zeichneriche Null.

Zwischen Mauer und Baum sind es 4,80 Meter und von der Hecke zum Weg sind es 6 Meter.
Der Teich soll auch nicht so gradlienig werden.
Der Bach soll  ,,,aus der Mauer,,, kommen. Aus einem aufgetürmten Steinhaufen. Nur wo der langlaufen soll weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Vieleicht hat ja jemand ne Idee. Die Gesamte Filter/Pumpentechnik kommt hinter die Mauer in einen kleinen ungenutzten Raum.


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Servus Raimund

Weist du zufällig die Hauptwindrichtung 

Ich denke der Wind kommt hauptsächlich hinter der Mauer, Richtung Baum daher. Also das Laub vom Baum wird nicht in Richtung Teich geblasen 

Zumindest bei Westwind, Richtig 

Das wäre sehr gut.

Wo plant Ihr den einen Sitzplatz am Teich ?


----------



## axel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Raimond 

Wär gut zu wissen wo die Sitzecke ( eventuell Steg ) plaziert sein soll .
Kommen vielleicht doch mal die kleinen Mückenpolizisten ( Moderlischen) in den Teich ?

Lg
axel


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Ihr 2

Ja, der Wind kommt Teichgünstig meißtens aus dem Westen. Der Teich ist von gewissen Ausnahmen abgesehen windgeschützt.
Die Sitzgelegenheit soll an/unter dem Obstbaum sein. Hat ,,Schwiegermama,, angeordnet. Wegen dem Schatten.
Ob ich einen Steg baue weiß ich noch nicht, der Garten geht ja in Richtung Osten noch weiter.

@Axel
Ich hab schon Fische in einem Aquarium, in dem Teich wollte ich eigendlich nur __ Frösche, __ Molche und viiiiiele Insekten.
Der Rest vom Garten wird als Wildblumenwiese gestaltet. Ich hoffe das sich dann genügend Getier einfindet.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Servus Raimund

Da hat die Schwiegermama schon recht, wegen dem Schatten, aber was ist das den für ein Obstbaum 
Nicht das du dann Äpfel oder Birnen auf der Birne hast 
Schlimmer wären allerdings Kirschen oder Zwetschken (Pflaumen), wenn die im Teich landen :evil Dünger pur oder viel Arbeit mit dem Käscher.


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Helmut

Es ist ein Birnbaum, der trägt aber nimmer soviele Früchte. Aber Schatten spendet er schon genug.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Servus Raimund

Habe mal deine Skizze entführt

 

Den Tiefwasserbereich würde ich dort hinlegen (Rote Linie) nur wenn es auch der Untergrund (feste Erde) erlaubt, sonst wie du geplant hast.
Blau = Bachlauf
Braun = Terrasse

Nur so ein Vorschlag


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Helmut

Klar ginge das mit dem Tiefwasserbereich. Das ist alles gute feste gewachsene Erde. Nix aufgeschüttet.
Den Bachlauf hätte ich aber gerne schon etwas länger.
Ich dachte, das er vieleicht Richtung Baum läuft und dann erst in den Teich. Oder von der Wegseite, an der Mauer entlang, Richtung Baum und dann in den Teich??
Mist, planen iss ganz schön schwer.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Den Tiefwasserbereich habe ich deshalb dort hingeschoben, weil sich das Laub leichter aus der "Seichten" Zone entfernen läßt als aus der Tiefen.
Wobei mir das Zeichnen bisserl mißglückt ist, es sollte die Tiefzone nicht so nahe an den Obstbaum heran reichen.

Bachlauf mehr Richtung Baum:
Dann verlierst du Platz für die Terrasse am Wasser. Ich würde den Bachlauf mehr als Wasserfall in Kaskaden ausführen. So einen 3/4Meter hoch, in 3 Stufen runter in den Teich. Macht glaube ich mehr her als ein Bachlauf eher wahrscheinlich Rinnsal.


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Ja, da hast auch wieder recht. 
Vom Platz isses schon recht knapp.
Aber viel größer wollte ich den Teich auch nicht machen. Ist ja auch ne Kostenfrage. Die Folie kostet ja nicht gerade wenig.:shock
Und die Hausrenovierung läuft gerade auch noch.


Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Darf ich fragen wieviel du an Kosten für den Teich veranschlagt hast ?


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Du, da hab ich garnix veranschlagt.
Ich kauf erstmal ein und dann seh ich weiter. Bis jetzt hält es sich im Rahmen.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Na dann 

Wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß beim Bauen 

Bin schon auf das Ergebniss gespannt


----------



## McMurphy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Ideen hab ich schon einige, nur ob die sich alle so einfach verwirklichen lassen, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
Als erstes kommt mal der Teich, wenns mal einigermaßen schönes Wetter gibt. Im Regen rumzubuddeln hab ich keine Lust.
Nachts ists noch frostig. Nee, da macht das buddeln keinen Spass.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Helmut

Nach 2 Tagen überlegen, gefällt mir Dein Vorschlag mit dem kurzen Wasserfall immer besser. Meiner besseren Hälfte auch.
Man könnte zB. an der Mauer so eine Art Steingarten aufschichten und schön bepflanzen. Darin dann den Wasserfall integrieren.
Ich glaub so machen wir das.

Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp.

Leider haben wir die letzten Tage richtiges Sauwetter. Nachtfrost, Regen und heute Schneeregen.
Mist, ich will endlich buddeln. Den Rest vom Garten muss ich auch noch umzackern.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Servus Raimund

Freut mich wenn Euch mein Vorschlag gefällt 

Ja, aus einem schönen Steingarten die Quelle entspringen lassen ist etwas sehr schönes, aber bedenkt dabei, daß Ihr den Wasserfall abschaltbar macht. Das "Geplätscher" kann manchmal Euch und auch die Nachbarn stören. Einen Bypass vom Filter direkt in den Teich würde ich schon vorsehen. Schon wegen dem Filter, der eigentlich Rund um die Uhr laufen sollte.

Mehr dazu Hier.

Ja, das Wetter spielt leider im Moment verrückt. Aber es kommt schon "Dein" Tag, wo du endlich loslegen kannst. Spätestens nächste Woche soll es sein, lt. Meteorologen.


----------



## McMurphy (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Teichgemeinde

Ich hab es endlich doch noch geschafft. Jetzt haben wir ein Wasserloch im Garten.
Als nächstes wird ein kleiner Steingarten mit Wasserfall angegangen und eine Terrasse am Teich gebaut.
Ich hoffe auch das unsere Löwenzahn Zuchtanlage bald zu einem halbwegs ansehnlichen Rasen wird.
Der hässliche Betonweg kommt auch weg und wird durch einzelne Platten ersetzt.
Aber hier die Bilder.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Und hier noch ein Bild speziell für die liebe ,,Blumenelse,, 
Die Wanne wurde mit nem Haufen Blumenzwiebeln bepflanzt, ich hoffe das da bald was aufgeht.
Um die Wanne rum bin ich noch nicht ganz fertig. Da kommen noch mehr Pflanzen hin.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Und zwischen Haus und Garten haben wir noch zwei kleine Bereiche wo früher auch nur Unkraut wuchs.:?
Da haben wir jetzt 3 Fliederbäumchen gepflanzt und eine __ Wildblumen-Wiesenmischung gesäät. Das wächst schon ganz gut.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Achja, der Teich ist noch nicht fertig mit Spielsand gefüllt.
Hab mich da ganz schön verschätzt, wieviel da reingeht.:shock
Da muss ich morgen noch ein paar Säcke kaufen.
Der Wasserstand wird auch noch etwas höher.
Der Rand wird natürlich auch noch geändert.
Aber alles nach und nach.
Der Teich ist 4,5 Meter lang und an der breitesten Stelle 3 Meter breit.
Tiefe vor dem befüllen mit Spielsand: in Abstufungen 1 Meter--60cm--40cm--20cm.
Vom Nachbarn haben wir eine gelbe Wasserlilie bekommen. Die restlichen Pflanzen bekomme ich in den nächsten Tagen.

Morgen Mittag können wir unsere geschenkten Terrassenplatten abholen.
Das ist dann auch noch ein Haufen Arbeit.
Bilder folgen dann nach und nach.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo

Heute kam mein Pflanzenpacket von http://www.teichpflanzenzentrale.de/
Wow, alles gute und kräftige Pflanzen. Die __ Rohrkolben waren so dick wie Porreestangen.
Die Beratung war auch einwandfrei und der Preis ist nicht zu schlagen.
Also ich kann den Shop nur empfehlen, auch wenn einige den Mann auf dem Kieker haben.:?

So, das wollte ich mal loswerden, auch wenn ich jetzt Ärger bekomme.:shock


Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*



McMurphy schrieb:


> Die __ Rohrkolben waren so dick wie Porreestangen.



Welcher "Rohrkolben" ist es denn. 

Da soll es auch welche geben, die locker ne Teichfolie durchbohren. 

von wegen Ärger 
jeder wie es ihm gefällt.

liebe Grüsse nach Singapur.  

Edith. Gibt es auch Bilder von diesen Poreestangen ?


----------



## McMurphy (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Ich weiß zwar nicht worauf Deine Abneigung gegenüber dem Mann beruht, das ist mir aber auch Wurscht.
Ich kann nix schlechtes über den Shop sagen und werde es auch nicht.
Die Pflanzen kamen alle sehr kräftig bei mir an und es geht ihnen in meinem mittlerweile etwas ,,grünen,, Teich sehr gut. 
Sicher dauert es noch ne Weile bis sich alle fest verwurzelt haben, aber man sieht schon einige neue Triebe. Und das ganz ohne ,,Düngekügelchen,,, ectr. 
Diese Pflanzen scheinen wohl nicht künstlich hochgepäppelt worden sein, sondern sind so robust das sie in jeder Pfütze wachsen.
Wer natürlich auf ,,,,Superhyperpowerpflanzen,,,, steht, die das 4-5 fache kosten und denen noch 4 mal im Jahr ein Düngezäpfchen in den Hintern stopfen mag, der soll halt wo anders kaufen.
Ich werde das nicht tun.

Achja, Bilder bekommst Du natürlich zu sehen. Und keine Angst, ich hab keine ,,Folienbohrer,, __ Rohrkolben bekommen.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Ich will Euch heute einmal zeigen wie es in unserem Garten weiter ging.
Ganz fertig sind wir noch nicht, aber es sitzt sich schon recht gemütlich an unserem Teich.
Der Betonweg kommt noch raus und wird durch Polygonalplatten ersetzt. 
Da wo am Teich 2 Dachziegel liegen kommt ein kleiner Wasserfall hin.
Aber seht selbst.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## McMurphy (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Und noch 2 Bilder


----------



## McMurphy (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Unsere __ Frösche haben einen eigenen Strand mit Höhle.


----------



## Teichmatze (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo

Schöne gemütliche Ecke habt Ihr da geschaffen.
Der Teich gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Diesen kleinen Frosch-Strand finde ich irgendwie lustig,sowas würde meinen Kindern sicherlich auch gefallen.

Der Baum ist ja recht harmlos und überschaubar was Laub angeht.

Viel Spaß mit Garten und Teich.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## McMurphy (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Dankeschön Matthias

Ja, mit dem Birnbaum gibts wenig Probleme. Die Garagenmauer ist Richtung Westen. Daher weht meißtens der Wind. Wir haben nur sehr wenige Blätter im Teich. Aber die kann man ja bei diesem kleinen Gewässer schnell abschöpfen.
Die Idee zu diesem kleinen ,,,,,Froschstrand,,,,, war , wie Du Dir sicher denken kannst, einer der ersten Abende auf unserer kleinen Terasse, mit Bier und Apfelwein. Da der erste Frosch sich anfangs unter einer Folienfalte des ,,Steingartens,, versteckte und wir befürchteten das er darin gegrillt würde, haben wir ihm diese Höhle gebaut. Und Hurrrrrrrrrraaaa, sie wurde sofort angenommen. Mittlerweile nächtigen da zwischen 2 und 5 Quakseler.cool  Der Rest kam dann nach und nach. Meine Holde iss da genauso ,,,,bescheuert,,,, wie ich, hihihihi.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur das sich endlich die verdammten Algen etwas verflüchtigen, weil mittlerweile gehen die mir auf den Senkel.:evil

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Servus Raimund

Schön ist Euer Teich geworden 

Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Also auf den Bildern konnte ich keine Algen entdecken 
Und falls doch welche vorhanden sind, abschöpfen, so verringert man auch den Nitratgehalt des Wassers.


----------



## McMurphy (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus dem Hessischen Ried*

Hallo Helmut

Das kommt auf den Bildern ned so rüber. An allen Pflanzen und auf dem Boden sind schon sehr viele Algen. Ich bin fast jeden Tag am rausholen. Besonders wenns mal ein paar Tage sehr sonnig war.
Aber das ist ja normal, denk ich.
Erfreulich ist, mittlerweile wimmelt es von UW-Käfern, Rückenschwimmern, Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken und seit diese Tierchen da sind, haben wir keine Mückenlarven mehr. Jede Menge verschiedene Vögel kommen zum trinken und baden vorbei.
Wir sitzen in jeder freien Minute an unserer kleinen Oase und genießen das treiben von den Tierchen.
Das ist besser wie jedes TV-Programm.

Gruß
Raimund


----------

